# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  Rocha viva

## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Quais são os tipos de rochas vivas que a TMC distribui??
E quais as melhores??

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Bom dia caro Rafael Dias,

A TMC Iberia distribui vários tipos de rocha, toda ela oriunda das Fiji. É o único fornecedor mundial com o certificado do Marine Aquarium Council (MAC), pela sua política de sustentabilidade. A rocha recolhida é rocha que foi separada do recife por erosão, tempestades e marés. Não são usados explosivos nem destruição manual do recife. Toda a rocha recolhida é posteriormente colocada numa passadeira sobre a água, onde jactos a vão lavar e retirar todos os animais de volta para o mar, garantindo a maior limpeza da rocha ao chegar até nós.

Poderá encontrar nas lojas:

Premium Rock - Rocha muito porosa com alga coralina rosada. Rochas pequenas, médias e grandes.
Belikan/Pukani - Rocha de profundidade com alga coralina alaranjada. Formas finas e laminadas.
Honeycomb - Rocha de profundidade com alga coralina alaranja. Formas grandes e em "favo de mel"
Flat rock - Pratos de rocha com alga coralina roxa. Rocha muito porosa.
Branch Rock - braços de rocha formados da calcificação de corais. 
Nano rock - Rocha Premium mas em pedaços pequenos, ideais para aquários Nano
Show Rock - Rocha Premium mas peças XXL apenas aconselhadas para aquários de grandes volumes

Qualquer uma destas rochas é bastante porosa e limpa, facilitando bastante o processo de maturação do sistema. Vai depender apenas do seu gosto pessoal e do tipo de layout que procura.
A nossa rocha mais comum nas lojas nacionais é efectivamente a Premium rock.

Alguma questão adicional, pedimos lhe que disponha.

Cumprimentos,

A equipa TMC Iberia

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Obrigado pela resposta.
Quantos kilos de rocha aconselha para um reef 150x60x60?
Estou a pensar pôr Premium rock e flat rock.
Quantos kilos de cada?

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Vai depender bastante do tipo de layout que procura Rafael. Uma ilha central? 2 ilhas? Um fundo de rocha? 
A regra antiga aconselha a  10% do volume do aquário em quilos de rocha. No entanto, hoje em dia, graças á utilização de meios de filtração aeróbica mais avançados, como filtros de areia fluidizada, já é possível reduzir este valor.

Cumprimentos,

A equipa TMC Iberia

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,
Talvez 2 ilhas (uma maior á esquerda e outra meos á direita)
Quantos plates irei precisar?

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Vai depender se deseja construir a ilha com plates sobrepostos para exposição de corais ou prender os plates a outros tipos de rocha. Trata-se exclusivamente de uma questão de gosto.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,

A equipa TMC

----------

